# Hello from New York



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey Jenny; welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Aww your horse is soo cute; LOL I see his tongue sticking out a bit! :lol: 
Have fun posting & enjoy it here!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome! Nice pony!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum. :wink:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome welcome!! have fun chatting and I loooove your baby!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome!! He's sure a cutie!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------

